# King And cobia set up



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Braid or Mono
The rods I have right now can only hold less than 300 yards of 12-15 lb mono but with braid it looks like it could hold 1 and 1/2x or 2x that amount. Is braid better for king and cobia fishing than mono or is it the other way around. Also, I'm looking for a descently priced reel that won't cost an arm and a leg, has a good drag for big fish, and has the line capacity I need. The rods I have are 9ft that aren't expensive at all. Both were combos from BassPro. Thanks


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Braid for cobia and Mono for king


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

You have a model on the rods and reels? Any specifications about them to share?


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

MrFish49 said:


> You have a model on the rods and reels? Any specifications about them to share?


When I get home ill look


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

One is an omni performance series 9 ft rod with a quantum 60 reel and rod combo purchased last year the other is a 9 ft pinnacle platinum plus with a daiwa kastor 4500 reel


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

You could use the quantum 60 for spanish at the very least but the daiwa doesn't seem that great.


----------

